# Coffee vs. Apple Juice



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

OKAY. SO. The *real* magical magic wizardy person appears in front of you and says

"I WILL NOW GRANT YOU A LIFETIME SUPPLY OF EITHER COFFEE OR APPLE JUICE. TAKE YOUR PICK, MORTAL".

*What do you say?*



(and thanks to @Synched for poll making help ^3^)


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Coffee! :tongue:


----------



## Ashneversleeps (May 28, 2011)

I _really _wanted a cloak, I'm sorry :blushed:

Count me in for coffee though.


----------



## Synched (Dec 19, 2012)

I prefer a cloak over coffee any day, but for now, coffeeeeeee!


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

Is the supply for personal use or can I sell it?


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

I would ask for coffee then sell the coffee muhahahaha. :tongue:

Would it be shit Folgers coffee? Maybe the apple juice actually.


----------



## Synched (Dec 19, 2012)

I really hope it's the best coffee ever, regardless of which one you prefer. And, since there are so many different ways to make coffee, the wizardy magic person better have some coffee-making skills!


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

You can't sell it GOSH what do you think this is, kindergarten?! >:l

And stop picking wrong answers guys... Apple Juice ftw B)


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

phony said:


> *You can't sell it GOSH what do you think this is, kindergarten?! >:l*
> 
> And stop picking wrong answers guys... Apple Juice ftw B)


Or Starbucks. :laughing:


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> Or Starbucks. :laughing:


but... but starbucks is a myth


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

phony said:


> but... but starbucks is a myth


That's true. It's a myth I should have purchased stock from years ago haha.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

unctuousbutler said:


> That's true. It's a myth I should have purchased stock from years ago haha.



your avatar... *hug*


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

Coffee is one of the things that keep me sane.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Trying to get the cloak would be tempting but what if they materialised the coffee in a huge cup around me - I'd be boiled in a foul smelling liquid! :shocked:

I'll just take the apple juice thanks.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Coffee, but only because I despise apple juice


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Both are lovely but a cloak is even better. Especially if it's a long one that blows in the wind and grants me the ability to grow a Dumbledore-style beard when I'm older.


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

DAMMIT. Who the fu*bleep* voted for neither?! WHO?! COME OUT COME OUT WHEREVER YOU ARE *swings baseball bat*


----------



## Vianna (Jul 28, 2012)

Okay so I rather drink coffe, I love coffe, but I drink like one cap a day+coffe makes you thirsty, so after the coffe I would have to buy watter or juice...I drink like 2litters of water, or juice a day, so if I would really like to save some money, juice would be much better choice.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Coffee with a splash of apple juice sounds like an intriguing combination.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

phony said:


> but... but starbucks is a myth


Starbucks is the only real god.

Unless the coffee is a frappe or frappachino, then I'll pass. I'd still have to buy the expensive milk and sugar just to make it worthwhile. I can live without the sugar, but definitely not the milk. And although I'm okay with apple juice, I think I'd prefer either orange juice or green tea.

So I voted neither. Problem, officer?


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

Guys how do I take the coffee option down so everyone'll vote for apple juice?


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

phony said:


> Guys how do I take the coffee option down so everyone'll vote for apple juice?


You CAN'T!!!!
:laughing: Take that apple juice lickers!

Unless you can, in which case this is post is only a joke


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

I like Apple Juice. I have never drank coffee lol


----------

